#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό: Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Έντυπο δήλωσης μηχανικού για το περιεχόμενο του CD που έχει τις μελέτες σε ψηφιακή μορφή

## m_chalm

Θερμή παράκληση, μπορείτε να παραθέσετε πού ακριβώς στον νόμο Ν.4156/13 αναφέρεται αυτή η δυνατότητα?
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Xάρης

Στο "Άρθρο τρίτο - Ρυθμίσεις για τη βελτίωση της ανταγωνιστικότητας", *§2* του Ν.4156/13 (ΦΕΚ.122/Α'):"Στο άρθρο 4 του ν. 4030/2011 προστίθεται παράγραφος 5 ως εξής:«5. Μέχρι την εφαρμογή της ηλεκτρονικής διαδικασίας υποβολής στοιχείων και δικαιολογητικών του παρόντος άρθρου τα δικαιολογητικά της παραγράφου 2 δύναται να υποβάλλονται σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή εντός συμπυκνωμένου ψηφιακού δίσκου (CD) συνοδευόμενα από υπεύθυνη δήλωση Μηχανικού η οποία πρωτοκολλείται για το περιεχόμενο αυτού κατά το παράρτημα 2. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τα ψηφιακά αρχεία αποθηκεύονται ηλεκτρονικά σε ειδικό ηλεκτρονικό μητρώο το οποίο τηρείται με ευθύνη του Προϊσταμένου στην Υ.ΔΟΜ. και φέρουν ηλεκτρονικά βέβαιη χρονολογία υποβολής. Ο έλεγχος πληρότητας πραγματοποιείται κατά τις διατάξεις του παρόντος επί του φύλλου ελέγχου.»"
Το "Παράρτημα 2" είναι στην προτελευταία σελίδα του ίδιου νόμου.

----------


## m_chalm

Χίλια ευχαριστώ!
Έχετε πληροφορία ότι είναι αποδεκτό από τις υπηρεσίες δόμησης?
Αν μάθω κάτι νεώτερο θα ενημερώσω και γω, γιατί έχω τώρα μία αντίστοιχη περίπτωση.

----------


## Xάρης

Νόμος του κράτους εν ισχύ είναι.
Μπορούν να μην τον εφαρμόσουν;
Δεν νομίζω δε ότι επιδέχεται άλλης ερμηνείας!

----------


## TakisX.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## biniss

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------

